# S3-engine and stuff into a Golf/Jetta II, tips and hints?



## Meke007 (Nov 10, 2004)

Hello!
I have some plannings on a mk2 Jetta in the near future, and I want the S3-engine so bad(224hp), and I wonder if it's better to take it from a TT or a S3?
And I also want to have 6spd(OEM is 5spd), fwd, so what options do I have to make this possible?
I will maybe pop up some more wonderings later...
Until then


----------



## Meke007 (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: S3-engine and stuff into a Golf/Jetta II, tips and hints? (Meke007)*

it's not so well visited forum as I thought, or?


----------



## Audi0100 (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: S3-engine and stuff into a Golf/Jetta II, tips and hints? (Meke007)*

Both engines are the same, I have installed and swaped them on Jetta's, Golf's, A-3's, S-3's and TT's
We have a race-car out of an A-3 Quattro and curently changing an 02J gearbox fitted with a Quaife 6 speed dog-engagement to a 02M with the 6 speed to hold the horsepower and those axles will hold better the power as well to the ground. I have broken CV-Joints every 2 track meets with the stock 100mm ones
If you go with the 02M, you have to change your shifting mechanism as well as the axles


_Modified by Audi0100 at 7:00 PM 8-9-2006_


----------

